# Tennis Draw



## Bull's Eye

Beste forumleden,

Ik ben een echte tennisleek. Kent iemand het Nederlandse equivalent voor de Engelse tennisterm "draw"?

Dit is de zin: 

"The main draw will be made on the weekend of 15th/16th October 2016."

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## eno2

Bull's Eye said:


> Beste forumleden,
> 
> Ik ben een echte tennisleek. Kent iemand het Nederlandse equivalent voor de Engelse tennisterm "draw"?
> 
> Dit is de zin:
> 
> "The main draw will be made on the weekend of 15th/16th October 2016."
> 
> Alvast bedankt!


De hoofdtabel wordt opgesteld of getrokken in het weekend van...
De tornooitabel trekken, heb ik altijd gehoord (in Vlaanderen)


----------



## Bull's Eye

Hartelijk dank!


----------



## Brownpaperbag

In Nederland heeft men het eerder over een _speelschema_.


----------



## bibibiben

Eens met Brownpaperbag: een speelschema opstellen.

Volgens Google komt het woord tornooitabel alleen op Vlaamse websites voor. Het trekken van tabellen is ook een onbekend verschijnsel in Nederland.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Eens met Brownpaperbag: een speelschema opstellen.
> 
> Volgens Google komt het woord tornooitabel alleen op Vlaamse websites voor. Het trekken van tabellen is ook een onbekend verschijnsel in Nederland.


Best mogelijk, ik heb nooit in Nederland tennistornooien gespeeld. We zijn toch wel erg gescheiden door onze gemeenschappelijke taal in het dagelijkse leven....


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> De hoofdtabel wordt opgesteld of getrokken in het weekend van...
> De tornooitabel trekken, heb ik altijd gehoord (in Vlaanderen)


Er zijn soms ook voortabellen. Die worden natuurlijk getrokken voordat de hoofdtabel getrokken wordt. In de hoofdtabel komen automatisch de reekshoofden (soms een of meer ronden vooruit als er geen voortabel is). 
Hoe dat in Nederlands Nederlands gezegd wordt, geen idee.

Voorspeelschema's opstellen?


----------



## Neitheris

Bull's Eye said:


> Beste forumleden,
> 
> Ik ben een echte tennisleek. Kent iemand het Nederlandse equivalent voor de Engelse tennisterm "draw"?
> 
> Dit is de zin:
> 
> "The main draw will be made on the weekend of 15th/16th October 2016."
> 
> Alvast bedankt!



Volgens mij wordt dat de loting genoemd.


----------



## bibibiben

Neitheris said:


> Volgens mij wordt dat de loting genoemd.



Zo simpel is het niet. Kijk maar op Tennis tour - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.  Onder "Current professional tour tennis" valt het woord "main draw". Dat linkt naar Tournament - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. Het gaat hier niet om zomaar een loting. _Main draw_ heeft de betekenis van _toernooi_ gekregen. Niet verwonderlijk, want het samenstellen van het speelschema heeft met ongelooflijk veel meer te maken dan met een eenvoudige loting (waarbij alleen toeval een rol speelt).


----------



## Neitheris

bibibiben said:


> Zo simpel is het niet. Kijk maar op Tennis tour - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.  Onder "Current professional tour tennis" valt het woord "main draw". Dat linkt naar Tournament - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. Het gaat hier niet om zomaar een loting. _Main draw_ heeft de betekenis van _toernooi_ gekregen. Niet verwonderlijk, want het samenstellen van het speelschema heeft met ongelooflijk veel meer te maken dan met een eenvoudige loting (waarbij alleen toeval een rol speelt).



Toeval of niet, het wordt dan nog steeds loting genoemd volgens mij. Speelschema heeft meer met data en stadions en zo te maken (en is eerder 'schedule') terwijl de draw meer om het koppelen van tegenstanders gaat, net als loting.


----------



## bibibiben

Op Glossary of tennis terms - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia word je van 'main draw' naar 'draw' verwezen. De definitie erbij:
*
draw*: The schedule of matches in a tennis tournament. The starting fixtures are determined by a combined process of player _seeding_ and random selection, and may or may not involve a public _draw ceremony_. A _qualifying draw_ is set up to arrange the starting lineup of the qualifying competition (_qualies_), from where _unseeded_ players qualify for a place in the starting lineup or the _main draw_ of the tournament.[37]

_Schedule of matches in a tennis tournament. _Speelschema dus.


----------



## eno2

Voor zover ik mij herinner - mijn tornooileven ligt weeral 20 jaar achter mij en ik beweeg me sindsdien niet meer in tenniskringen - spreekt men zowel van een (tornooi-)tabel trekken als loten als opstellen. Met trekken als  meest courant. Voor wat het waard is...Je zet eerst de reekshoofden,  die kunnen elkaar dan enkel in de halve of kwart finale ontmoeten, sommige hogere klassementen komen direct in de tweede ronde, en de rest wordt geloot.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Voor zover ik mij herinner - mijn tornooileven ligt weeral 20 jaar achter mij en ik beweeg me sindsdien niet meer in tenniskringen - spreekt men zowel van een (tornooi-)tabel trekken als loten als opstellen. Met trekken als  meest courant.



Tabellen worden in Nederland niet getrokken noch geloot.


----------



## eno2

Wat zegt men dan wel uitsluitend? Opstellen dus.


----------



## bibibiben

Het woord tabel is ook problematisch in Nederland. Zoals Brownpaperbag al zei, is _speelschema_ het gangbare woord in Nederland. En dat wordt dan opgesteld (deels aan de hand van loting), dat wel.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> Tabellen worden in Nederland niet getrokken noch geloot.


Maak daar maar van: tabellen worden niet getrokken noch geloot. Ook in België niet dus.

Ik had voor deze discussie nog nooit van _een tabel trekken_ gehoord, dus bijzonder gangbaar kan het niet zijn. En het is me nog steeds niet helemaal duidelijk wat er precies mee bedoeld wordt. Het zal vermoedelijk weer een letterlijke vertaling uit het Frans zijn, maar ik heb even geen zin om het op te zoeken.

_Een tabel loten_ is me evenmin bekend, maar daarvan kan ik tenminste de betekenis raden: een tabel door middel van loting invullen of iets dergelijks?


----------



## eno2

In het Vlaamse tenniswereldje  wordt uitsluitend over tabellen gesproken.

Een journalist voor een lokale krant in Vlaanderen zal geen Nederlandse terminologie gebruiken - die zal hem zelfs niet bekend zijn...

Vergelijk: 

De hoofdtabel  trekken, opstellen <=> Het hoofdspeelschema opstellen 


De kwalificatietabel loten <=> Het kwalificatiespeelschema opstellen

Men zou hier eens een Vlaamse en een Nederlandse tornooileider aan het woord moeten laten....


----------



## Neitheris

bibibiben said:


> Op Glossary of tennis terms - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia word je van 'main draw' naar 'draw' verwezen. De definitie erbij:
> *
> draw*: The schedule of matches in a tennis tournament. The starting fixtures are determined by a combined process of player _seeding_ and random selection, and may or may not involve a public _draw ceremony_. A _qualifying draw_ is set up to arrange the starting lineup of the qualifying competition (_qualies_), from where _unseeded_ players qualify for a place in the starting lineup or the _main draw_ of the tournament.[37]
> 
> _Schedule of matches in a tennis tournament. _Speelschema dus.



Er is een onderscheid tussen 'draw' en 'playing schedule' in het Engels. Het woord speelschema past beter bij het tweede. Loting beter bij het eerste. Loting impliceert in dit geval niet dat er alleen op basis van kans een schema opgesteld wordt. Net zoals 'draw' niet suggereert dat er enkel lootjes worden getrokken zonder met allerlei factoren rekening te houden.


----------



## bibibiben

Neitheris said:


> Er is een onderscheid tussen 'draw' en 'playing schedule' in het Engels. Het woord speelschema past beter bij het tweede. Loting beter bij het eerste. Loting impliceert in dit geval niet dat er alleen op basis van kans een schema opgesteld wordt. Net zoals 'draw' niet suggereert dat er enkel lootjes worden getrokken zonder met allerlei factoren rekening te houden.



Zoals uit de _glossary of terms_ op Wikipedia blijkt, heeft de tennisterm _(main) draw _de specifieke betekenis van _schedule of matches_.


----------



## bibibiben

Een voorbeeld van een draw (compleet met uitslagen) vind je hier: http://www.ausopen.com/en_AU/scores/draws/ms/msdraw.pdf. Je ziet dat het schema is opgebouwd uit 'direct entries', 'wildcard entries', 'qualifying entries' en positioneringen die door middel van loting zijn bepaald.


----------



## Red Arrow

De dialecten waarmee ik bekend ben, zitten vol met Franse uitdrukkingen, maar van ''een tabel trekken'' heb ik nog nooit gehoord.

Maar goed, ik speel eigenlijk nooit tennis


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> De dialecten waarmee ik bekend ben, zitten vol met Franse uitdrukkingen, maar van ''een tabel trekken'' heb ik nog nooit gehoord.
> 
> Maar goed, ik speel eigenlijk nooit tennis


Er werd (wordt?) inderdaad van tableau gesproken, moet ik toegeven.

De tableau of de de tornooitabel.


----------



## Neitheris

bibibiben said:


> Zoals uit de _glossary of terms_ op Wikipedia blijkt, heeft de tennisterm _(main) draw _de specifieke betekenis van _schedule of matches_.



Google nu 'Roland Garros' en je ziet direct dat het wel gemaakt wordt. Het wordt altijd gemaakt.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Zoals uit de _glossary of terms_ op Wikipedia blijkt, heeft de tennisterm _(main) draw _de specifieke betekenis van _schedule of matches_.


Draw - Roland Garros 2016
The draw is hier de tornooitabel/tableau. Er schieten er in de finale twee over.
The schedule of matches wordt naast de draw vernoemd en is de agenda (wanneer gespeeld wordt). Agenda, dat komt inderdaad meer overeen met "speelschema" =schedule of matches. 

Nu, ik geef toe dat je in het Nederlands niet verplicht bent de corresponderende Engelse betekenissen aan te houden. Ik zou dan wel graag van de Nederlandse (en Vlaamse) Tennisvereniging eens willen vernemen, welke terminologie zij aanhouden. Vroeger kende ik de toenmalige Voorzitter  van de VTV (en vooral zijn dochter) persoonlijk.  A ja. We waren in dezelfde tennisclub. 







Neitheris said:


> *Er is een onderscheid tussen 'draw' en 'playing schedule' in het Engels. Het woord speelschema past beter bij het tweede.* Loting beter bij het eerste. Loting impliceert in dit geval niet dat er alleen op basis van kans een schema opgesteld wordt. Net zoals 'draw' niet suggereert dat er enkel lootjes worden getrokken zonder met allerlei factoren rekening te houden.



Id


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Maak daar maar van: tabellen worden niet getrokken noch geloot. Ook in België niet dus.
> 
> Ik had voor deze discussie nog nooit van _een tabel trekken_ gehoord, dus bijzonder gangbaar kan het niet zijn. En het is me nog steeds niet helemaal duidelijk wat er precies mee bedoeld wordt. Het zal vermoedelijk weer een letterlijke vertaling uit het Frans zijn, maar ik heb even geen zin om het op te zoeken.
> 
> _Een tabel loten_ is me evenmin bekend, maar daarvan kan ik tenminste de betekenis raden: een tabel door middel van loting invullen of iets dergelijks?


Misschien je licht eens opsteken in Vlaamse tenniskringen?


----------

